# FX6 spraybar?



## GDM (13 Dec 2015)

Hi All,

I recently upgraded an 2217 to an FX6. I'm really happy with the performance but the in and out flows aren't pretty.

Has anyone found pretty outlets that can deal with the large dia. tube?

thanks all.

Garry


----------



## James O (14 Dec 2015)

DIY 

Somewhere on here there's a calculation for getting the right number & size of holes for the bore of pipe.  Try searching 'DIY spaybar' or jus 'spraybar'

Something to do with cross section of holes totalling cross section of pipe


----------



## James O (14 Dec 2015)

Quick search pulls up this

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/spay-bars-and-pond-filters.17684/#post-181941


----------



## Wallace (15 Dec 2015)

Tetratec EX2400 spraybar works perfectly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GDM (16 Dec 2015)

Wallace said:


> Tetratec EX2400 spraybar works perfectly.
> 
> 
> ....



Thanks Wallace, hunting this set down looks like it might be tricky due to the age of the original filter. It's a simple option though


----------



## Wallace (16 Dec 2015)

GDM said:


> Thanks Wallace, hunting this set down looks like it might be tricky due to the age of the original filter. It's a simple option though



Hhhmmm you could be right, sorry about that. When I bought a set just over a year ago eBay was flooded with them, I assumed you'd be able to get them still. I can get you the dims of mine if you'd like so that you could make your own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flygja (17 Dec 2015)

I'm actually in this situation as well. What I'm planning to do is to split the single 25mm output into two 16mm outputs connected to one spraybar each. That will enable me to re-use the spray bars from an Eheim Pro 3 2080 and also it compatible with regular 16/22mm inline accessories. The cross-sectional area for a 25mm tube is 1963 mm2. 2x 16mm cross sectional area is 1608 mm2. In addition, the pump output of two 2080s are more than a single FX-6, so using this method will reduce the flow somewhat, but should not be by much.


----------



## ian_m (17 Dec 2015)

Area is



 

So   25mm is 3.14 x (12.5)^2 = 490mm2
and 16mm is 3.14 x ( 8)^2 = 201.

So forcing 25mm diameter into 2 off 16mm diameter is a 20% reduction in area (and flow).

You will also have a balancing issues with two bars, in that the flow will tend to take the easiest route and you will get dissimilar flows made even worse by the "slow" one accumulating detritus slowing flow even more.


----------



## Julian (4 Jan 2016)

ian_m said:


> Area is
> View attachment 79233
> 
> So   25mm is 3.14 x (12.5)^2 = 490mm2
> ...



I've got a glass spray bar, the holes are quite small and the jets of water that come out will probably reach half the way across my living room. I've been having issues with my tank so I replaced it with an Eheim (installation set 2 I think - the grey one), but now the jets of water barely reach the front of the tank, so I can't decide which is better. With the glass spray bar, there was a lot more current in the tank, but not so much with the eheim.

I think what I'm asking is, is it better to have a spray bar that gives you more current in your tank (and presumably less flow as the water is coming out at a higher pressure) or more flow and less current? Does that make any sense?!


----------

